# car selling procedure



## aak (Jul 25, 2011)

hi

I'm going to sell my car, so I have some questions regarding selling procedure.
There's no loan, so I don't need any financial dox from my side.

Should I change car registration to the temporary one (if any?) or I can just transfer the registration to the buyer?
Do I need any conclusions/settlements/assessments from the showroom where the car was bought?
Should I prepare any kind of buy-sell agreement?

thanks


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/70173-procedure-selling-car.html#post456781

Maybe this will help?


----------



## aak (Jul 25, 2011)

wazza2222 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/70173-procedure-selling-car.html#post456781
> 
> Maybe this will help?


yes, thanks for the link - I've already checked that thread, but there are still questions


----------



## talkitter (Sep 29, 2011)

1. Find a buyer
2. Close the deal (No agreement required. Take deposit if full payment is not made immediately)
3. Get your complete payment
4. Go with buyer to RTA office
5. Transfer your registration to his name (you can retain your number if you want and buyer will have to buy a new one from RTA in that case)
6. Transfer or cancel your insurance
7. Cancel Salik tag
8. Inform your automobile dealer if your car is still under warranty
9. Car is sold
10. Go home and enjoy !! 

Hope this helps...let me know if you have any specific question.


----------



## aak (Jul 25, 2011)

ok, thanks for all the tips

when I'm done I'll try to describe the complete selling process here


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Getting complete payment, should we avoid cheques? If we can't should we cash the cheque in first and wait for the funds? Also what receipt do we give the buyer for the payment?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I would only ever deal in cash here, to ,y mind cheques are just way too risky.


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

So I'm urgently selling my car, and this info is quite useful. Now I have one more question, can I go to any of the (used) car dealers and just say "hey, I wanna sell my car"? ... Will they inspect the car and tell me their price and let the bargain begin or I just tell them my price? Will they give me cash right there? or Will transfer my bank loan? 

Actually there comes my 2nd question... I do not have a price as all I want is someone willing to buy it for the remaining of the car loan, and transfer the loan to his/her name; no need for down payment... only the usual registration and insurance if I can't transfer mine to him/her... is that doable? Or do the banks have some kind of rule against this?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Most used car dealers will give you a price (that you'll need to haggle on) after a quick inspection.

Not sure how it works with the loan, but I guess technically, the car is owned by the bank at the moment so any dealer would be buying the car from the bank if there is an outstanding loan. Most of these guys will be more than willing to come to some sort of an arrangement to cover this though.

I'd recommend trying Sun City Motors behind the Gold & Diamond Park, they gave me a great trade-in price and didn't send it to the main dealer for a full inspection (if they did I doubt I would have got such a good price for it).


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you! That's exactly what I was looking for... now all I need to do is find driving directions


----------

